# Problème son qui grésille Apple TV



## newbpm (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir une apple TV dans le but essentiellement de jouer la musique de mon ordinateur fixe qui se trouve dans une pièce, sur mon home cinema relié à ma TV dans un autre pièce.

Jusqu'ici tout va bien, l'apple tv reconnait mon réseau et me donne acces à mon contenur audio et vidéo présent sur Itune. 

Par contre, j'ai un gros problème de son lorsque je joue ma musique, celle-ci GRESILLE !!! Pour faire simple, mon home cinéma est branché en RCA à ma TV avec une prise jacke dans la sortie Mic. Lorque je joue une musique sur clé USB par exmeple branché à ma box, le son ne grésille pas, ca ne le fait qu'avec l'ATV. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème?! D'où cela peut-il venir?! Le son est vraiment dégueu et j'en regrette mon achat...

Merci pour vos réponses.!


----------



## newbpm (7 Avril 2012)

En ayant fait plusieurs test je me rend compte que c'est au niveau des Trebles que ça déconne...

Personne n'a une idée?!


----------



## Ciroja (10 Avril 2012)

Je l'ai acheté pour la même raison que toi. Mais je passe par la sortie optique. Et j'en suis très content ! 
J'ai parfois un gresillement lorsque j'allume mon home cinema le premier.


----------

